# Purpose of Vows of Silence



## christianyouth (Jul 8, 2009)

What is the purpose of vows of silence? I heard that this was a practice that some Christians throughout history have taken up.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 8, 2009)

I am assuming it has a similar concept to fasting.


----------



## Berean (Jul 8, 2009)

Does it extend beyond monkery?


----------



## Scynne (Jul 8, 2009)

I took a vow of silence once. I wasn't Christian then. I just did it for the lulz. I went 3 months. Then I met a girl...
Anyway, it's a monkery thing. Like a vow of poverty or other such things. An old tradition of romanism.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 8, 2009)

While fasting has clear reference in scripture, I don't think I've seen silence. While seeking time alone with God is commended, these "contemplative" vows always seemed rather self-centered to me.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 9, 2009)

Scynne said:


> Anyway, it's a monkery thing. Like a vow of poverty or other such things. An old tradition of romanism.



Pretty much. It's basically another way for cloistered and cell-achored Roman Catholic and Eastern Orthodox monks to separate themselves from the world.

Monks and nuns belonging to the Romanist religious order known as the Order of St. Bruno (the 'Carthusians') apparently only speak to one another once a week, on their communal walk around the monastery yard.

A feature-length documentary about them, titled _Into Great Silence_, was released a few years back.


----------



## Theognome (Jul 9, 2009)

I dunno about a vow of silence, but I've been asked to shut up plenty of times...

Theognome


----------



## William Price (Jul 9, 2009)

Some folks wish I would take a vow of silence.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought vows of silence were for the purpose of giving husbands a little peace and quiet for a while. 

(written surreptiously while the wife was in the other room)


----------



## christianyouth (Jul 10, 2009)

!


----------

